# JM Where are you?



## Simsar (9 September 2010)

Really worried haven't heard from you?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 September 2010)

he does this, dont worry about him-he'll be plotting somewhere!


----------



## Simsar (9 September 2010)

LOL! its very quiet isn't it.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 September 2010)

too quiet--probably another volcano preparing to erupt, somewhere!!!!


----------



## Judgemental (9 September 2010)

Well I'm darned, howdy there folks how you doin there, fancy you thinking of a fella when he's havin just a little ol vacation a ways out west.

You just touched my heart strings ya all.  

Sleepin under the stars and singing cowboy balads round the campfire of an evenin. Just have to watch out for those pesky rattlers at night.

Have the neatest little quarter horse, stands like a rock if I get off, no need to tie up and comes to a whistle.

What would I do without my trusty laptop. I'd have missed ya all. About 3:15 pm and it's kinda hot too.

Yous thinkin its all beans an all - the Chef is imported from LA. Does a mean mess of breakfast. Waffals with loads of mapel syrup, eggs easy over and then in the evening (don't eat much lunch) B-B-Q steaks and I mean steaks T Bone 25 oz jobs. 

Got to go now, but might not be able to tansmit for a while. 
Movin into some wild and mountainous country. 

Chief wrangler is armed to the teeth, rifle in a scabbard and a couple of pistols. This is seriously wild and rugged country! 

Its still possible to have an adventure on a horse with an element of danger and it aint the horse. 

So long there folks.


----------



## Judgemental (9 September 2010)

Wrangler, a professionally outfitter took out a deer at 350 yards from the saddle. Horse did not even flinch.

Had a go myslef but could hit  .... all but little mare stood like a rock - as much as to say, "have you quite finished making a fool of yourself".

God damned limeys coming out her and thinkling they are John Wayne an all!


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2010)

Run like the wind Bullseye!

Who on earth takes a laptop on a ranching holiday! 

Get off ya horse and drink ya milk.

I have a friend you thinks he is a cowboy and he shoots from his polo pony!!  Doesn't move either, but looks funny in the Surrey countryside.  I also have a friend that has a cowboy town built on his farm so ye ha over and play cowboy's and indians.

PS Bring us back something nice.


----------



## Paddydou (10 September 2010)

Ohhh I am so jealous... I need to go back my hat is getting tatty and they do the best stetsons over there. You just walk into the shop say you want a hat that fits your head and they fit it all out for you! 

I also look darn fine in my hat!!! 

I could do with some new boots too. My old ones are not so good getting a bit worn... 

AND my best mate from college is over there!

Oh JM come back quickly... Why have you got your laptop????


----------



## arizonahoney (10 September 2010)

Oooh where in the US are you, JM? Not my native Arizona?


----------



## Judgemental (10 September 2010)

arizonahoney said:



			Oooh where in the US are you, JM? Not my native Arizona?
		
Click to expand...


Not far away.

Only get a window of half an hour or so now 7:00 am to transmit, when the chopper touches down with supplies and a satellite disk is set up with wireless 'connectivity'. I just love these Americanisms.

All the party have laptops mostly HP Notebooks which easily slip into a saddle bag with ease. Where pictures and videos can be downloaded etc.

These good old boys can't be separated from their biz affairs for too long and I noticed the ladies like to see what and where hubby is, assuming he is not along for the ride! 

They get a real buzz out of sending an e-mail from a top some mountain telling some minion in New York or San Francisco what they should be doing!

Cold at night up in these mountains


----------



## arizonahoney (10 September 2010)

Make sure that the javelinas and skunks don't crawl into your Olathes or Osunas... 

Have fun! I'm out there next month and can't wait.


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2010)

Bloody city slicker!!!


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Not far away.

Only get a window of half an hour or so now 7:00 am to transmit, I cannot believe what you are doing,  fantastic holiday with a ******* laptop! when the chopper touches down with supplies and a satellite disk is set up with wireless 'connectivity'. I just love these Americanisms and wannabe film stars.

All the party have laptops mostly HP Notebooks which easily slip into a saddle bag with ease all the gear no idea!. Where pictures and videos can be downloaded etc so are you going to post some??.
These good old boys can't be separated from their biz affairs for too long and I noticed the ladies like to see what and where hubby is, assuming he is not along for the ride! 

They get a real buzz out of sending an e-mail from a top some mountain telling some minion in New York or San Francisco what they should be doing don't you just hate that ******'s!

Cold at night up in these mountains whats that Broke back

Click to expand...

Jm you have gone right down in the fav stakes now.


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2010)

Simsar said:



Really worried haven't heard from you?

Click to expand...

Not any more.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Not any more.
		
Click to expand...

why Simsar, green eyed monster or what? lol--


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			why Simsar, green eyed monster or what? lol--
		
Click to expand...

Yes!  but I wouldn't be talking on H&H that's for sure.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Yes!  but I wouldn't be talking on H&H that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

same here- how sad is that. i think he is 2 faced and an enigma, just my own personal opinion.


----------



## Judgemental (11 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Jm you have gone right down in the fav stakes now.
		
Click to expand...

11:15 a.m. I simply do not believe it! 

How could you - all these people, yep some are City Slickers but what are they doing, spending their dollars - supporting the rural economic infrastructure in the middle of nowhere and that's a serious understatement if you could see what I am looking at - beautiful but sure is in the middle of nowhere!

The folks out here don't care whether or not the guests come from NY, LA or SF, so long as they help pay the feed bills and provide work for the wranglers.

I am ashamed of you Simsar and anybody else who shared her views.

What the Americans do, is get out of their Cities and spend money in the country.

The outfitting ranch I am on needs those dollars.

You need to think about this, you have been very naughty and need to redeem yourself.

As for being critical of having laptops and a chopper bringing in supplies and a satellite hook up.

This is seriously dangerous country, rattlesnakes are two a penny. It is only in very recent times that such 'adventures' could be undertaken with modern communicatiosn and transport, incase of an emergency etc in the very remote and wild places with your 'City Slickers'.

I am incredulious.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 September 2010)

JM, I suggest you stop there and help them raise their dollars!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Yes!  but I wouldn't be talking on H&H that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

JM is showing his true colours unfortunately.


----------



## Simsar (12 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			11:15 a.m. I simply do not believe it! 

How could you - all these people, yep some are City Slickers but what are they doing, spending their dollars - supporting the rural economic infrastructure in the middle of nowhere and that's a serious understatement if you could see what I am looking at - beautiful but sure is in the middle of nowhere!  So enjoy and use the holiday for a holiday they can get the minions to do the work!!!!!!
The folks out here don't care whether or not the guests come from NY, LA or SF, so long as they help pay the feed bills and provide work for the wranglers.  When they have gone back I bet they are more than happy to see the back of them money or not

I am ashamed of you Simsar and anybody else who shared her views.  Oh well fan club disbanded then.
What the Americans do, is get out of their Cities and spend money in the country.

The outfitting ranch I am on needs those dollars.  My point is why spoil it with internet connection
You need to think about this, you have been very naughty and need to redeem yourself.  So ***** me cowboy!
As for being critical of having laptops and a chopper bringing in supplies and a satellite hook up.

This is seriously dangerous country, rattlesnakes are two a penny. It is only in very recent times that such 'adventures' could be undertaken with modern communicatiosn and transport, incase of an emergency etc in the very remote and wild places with your 'City Slickers'.  What happen to sucking out the poison LOL!  Sorry. I am incredulious.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your holiday Ye Ha or whatever the text internet slang is for that.

PS your country needs you but you are being Woody on Bullseye!


----------



## Paddydou (13 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Enjoy your holiday Ye Ha or whatever the text internet slang is for that.

PS your country needs you but you are being Woody on Bullseye!
		
Click to expand...

Simsar you are so green you are a toad!

JM your country does need you. See what happens when you go away with no warning? The fan club starts squabbling my mother nearly brought *lairs book... She got Mandlesons instead... far from a great improvment but at least he knows he is a slippery whatsit! You are not even here to see the canceled book signings and the half price tags on the things!

No comment what so ever on the "sucking it out"... Well perhaps...!

I admit I am green and I admit to agreeing that if you are ruining what is a fantastic holiday downloading pictures the least you could do is share with your hareem! Shame on you JM! 

Come back soon! And please no taking ideas from Brokeback...!


----------



## Simsar (13 September 2010)

PD you are the mutts!!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (13 September 2010)

Simsar said:



PD you are the mutts!!!!!

Click to expand...

If Mutts is short for (Mega Uberly Titilatingly Teeeny Sexqueen) I thank you for your compliments!

if Mutts is Most Unrealisticly Tubby Tinybit Stuhead then shame on you Simsar!

YOU ARE A TOAD! A greeny massivly jealous of the J Mental Toad!


----------



## farriersmum (13 September 2010)

Well I thought he'd been BANNED with all the others!  Wonder if there are any Me*rka*s (not allowed to say the word) whee he is??


----------



## Paddydou (13 September 2010)

farriersmum said:



			Well I thought he'd been BANNED with all the others!  Wonder if there are any Me*rka*s (not allowed to say the word) whee he is??
		
Click to expand...

I think he probably has been banned by Simsar!

I think he may have some armadillos though! Perhaps Southern Armadilos with big 10 gallon hats but armadillos nethertheless!

eta - perhaps they have problems with teh armadillos in baseball caps...


----------



## combat_claire (13 September 2010)

What self-respecting hunting enthusiast goes on holiday to the states just as autumn hunting gets underway...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 September 2010)

combat_claire said:



			What self-respecting hunting enthusiast goes on holiday to the states just as autumn hunting gets underway...
		
Click to expand...

enough said Clare, i quite agree!!


----------



## Simsar (13 September 2010)

combat_claire said:



			What self-respecting hunting enthusiast goes on holiday to the states just as autumn hunting gets underway...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% spot on!  Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Simsar (13 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			If Mutts is short for (Mega Uberly Titilatingly Teeeny Sexqueen) I thank you for your compliments!

if Mutts is Most Unrealisticly Tubby Tinybit Stuhead then shame on you Simsar!  Mutts nutts you make me laugh
YOU ARE A TOAD! A greeny massivly jealous of the J Mental Toad!  Not jealous really just think its a a shame he has that sort of holiday  I would like to do the hunt swap holiday myself.  Paddy are you in some day soon.[/COLOR]

Click to expand...



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Judgemental (13 September 2010)

Now passing through Middleburgh Virginia - what more can one say.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Middleburgh Virginia
		
Click to expand...

what happened about going hunting in France then?


----------



## Paddydou (14 September 2010)

Dear God... 

Please make JM see the folly of his ways and stop turning us all green. Toads were ment to live in Halls in fiction not fact. 

Please let me grow a few more acres to my paddock and another stable so Simsar can visit. If you could possibly shave a few years off of the old boys age and a few meters off of my backside that would be fantastic then we could join in with the fun!

Let Rosie and Claires hearts be full of forgiveness for the impertinance of those who judge us all and let them feel the fresh air in their lungs with out the need hollar out as they send JM off as the quarry in punishment for his abandonment.

Thank you God... you won't see me on Sunday but I promise to dust behind the radiators before the year is out and ask the drama group to remove the words pi** and ar** from their latest script which I am sure you will enjoy when they bring the stage in. 

Much love and big hugs 
P


----------



## Simsar (14 September 2010)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (15 September 2010)

Paddydou,

excellent!

J_M,  the peasants are revolting.  Your fairly fickle fans will abandon you,  be warned!  Swanning off to the mountains (non British)  isn't on,  and with no warning!!  You will have ground to make up!

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 September 2010)

i'm unimpressed and no fickle fan!


----------



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Paddydou,

excellent!

J_M,  the peasants are revolting.  Your fairly fickle fans will abandon you,  be warned!  Swanning off to the mountains (non British)  isn't on,  and with no warning!!  You will have ground to make up!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

ALEC we are not peasants you cheeky sod!  But yes a tad fickle!


----------



## Paddydou (16 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			ALEC we are not peasants you cheeky sod!  But yes a tad fickle!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me! My great great (possibly another great or two) grandfather was there as an Admiral no less, at Trafalgar no less! We have ships in HRH Navy named after family members, Streets, and a small village somewhere obscure named after relatives! One of my uncles has hob nobbed with members of the Royal family, another owns what can only be called a true Manor house...

Peasants indeed...

Fickle ok, broke most of the time I accept, but peasants! Hurmph. Just because one chooses a life style that causes bank managers to gasp in horror does not mean that one is a partridge stealing poacher!

I pronounce my H's I will have you know Mr Swan even if my english lessons were spent looking out of the window day dreaming of open fields and fresh air!


----------



## Paddydou (16 September 2010)

Alec Swan bashing - the new form of entertainment for Huntresses countrywide. Particularly good for those missing their ol' temprimental anti the anti's mucker known as Judgemental (fear not he does not wear PVC tights like Judge Dread except on special occasions). This form of entertainment comes into full force when one Mr Swan, cheekily grins and makes a remark he knows will get him a through thrashing. Thus it can be good fun for spectators. The huntresses usually hold big long sticks and take swipes at Mr Swan before he gives up and goes to ground. While holed up he will snigger to himself at the chaos he has caused and awaits JM upon his return... if all goes quiet for a moment he will wind up the Huntresses with comments carefully contrived to cause maximum impertinance within their faternity. See also "JM bashing" on page....

Good Night and God Bless


----------



## Alec Swan (16 September 2010)

OH BUGGER!!

Me and my big mouth!!  The responses have become ever stronger!!  HA!

In my defence,  Paddydou,  the fact that a distant relative,  of yours,  was a bit of a butterfly,  cuts no ice.  Sorry.

Sadly there is nowhere that carries my family name,  and there's a good reason for that.  It was changed by deed poll,  and I was actually named after a pub (the truth!),  which probably explains a great deal!  Unless,  of course,  you consider a pub to be worthy!!

Pronouncing our Hs "Don't mean narthen",  every one in Norfolk does that.  We forget our Ts on occasions,  but never our Hs!  and Clarkson is wrong,  we stopped pointing at passing cars,  back in the 70s,,,,,,or possibly shortly afterwards!

As for Royal connections,  I was once described by a member of the Royal Family,  as "Quite good company".  "QUITE good?" I enquired,  and the laughter made my day.  

The only thing of which I can be certain about money,  is that I've never got enough of it,  and to that end,  I'm now going out to earn (or scheme)  a drop more!  My Bank Manager is the most irritating and pompous idiot that I have yet to meet.  He keeps lending me money,  I suppose,  in the vain hope that he'll one day get it back!

Anyway,  it's all J-M's fault.  He's not here,  so we'll blame him!

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Alec Swan bashing - the new form of entertainment for Huntresses countrywide. Particularly good for those missing their ol' temprimental anti the anti's mucker known as Judgemental (fear not he does not wear PVC tights like Judge Dread except on special occasions). This form of entertainment comes into full force when one Mr Swan, cheekily grins and makes a remark he knows will get him a through thrashing. Thus it can be good fun for spectators. The huntresses usually hold big long sticks and take swipes at Mr Swan before he gives up and goes to ground. While holed up he will snigger to himself at the chaos he has caused and awaits JM upon his return... if all goes quiet for a moment he will wind up the Huntresses with comments carefully contrived to cause maximum impertinance within their faternity. See also "JM bashing" on page....

Good Night and God Bless
		
Click to expand...

and it's not the first time,  either,  though generally with mixed fortunes!!  I do enjoy your posts,  Paddy!!

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2010)

As I have always said I am a mere poltroon, the Uria Heap of any situation.

Too shy and retiring.

It seems my absence caused some comments. That did surprise me.

I am certainly not worthy of comment or interest, indeed so moderate as if, a whisp of straw blown upon the wind.


----------



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Hello!


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Hello!
		
Click to expand...

Well hello...............


----------



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Isn't it howdy now??


----------



## Simsar (16 September 2010)

Your soooooooooooo naughty upping and leaving like that then you piss off to some film set!


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2010)

Simsar said:



Isn't it howdy now??

Click to expand...

Oh no that was just me visiting the colonies. 

Never ceases to amaze me how the British abroad can be more British than the British - especially if they hunt in the States.

It has all the potential for a really good book. One thinks, could one do a really good 'Jilly Cooper' type book about the British in America - trust me some are very naughty -  On the other hand one could write about British hunting society in the US - no don't think so - bored now. 

Looking forward to my first morning's cubbing.

It's that getting up bit - never got used to it and never will - still, when the sun starts to just come up, the dew on the grass, the clean smell of the air, the cock crowing, and the quiet of the early morning -pure magic.


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2010)

Simsar said:



Your soooooooooooo naughty upping and leaving like that then you piss off to some film set!

Click to expand...

Well I am flattered that you care - film set - no not exactly - LOL. Although Middleburgh VA has it's share of hunters and huntresses who 'fancy' themsleves.

As for my 'mountain' ride - Blue Rinse brigade from Los Angeles. One might have had a Hollywood connection but nothing worth writing home about.  

Just because I am 'back' I have to be careful because they, the colonials can read this - now who is the fickle one - of course moi.

They have the most wonderful post and rail fences around their fields and the whole field can jump wherever.


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			OH BUGGER!!

Me and my big mouth!!  The responses have become ever stronger!!  HA!

In my defence,  Paddydou,  the fact that a distant relative,  of yours,  was a bit of a butterfly,  cuts no ice.  Sorry. Butterfly? Butterfly? if it were not for him we would be typing in French right now! if you thought spelling in English was bad enough...

Sadly there is nowhere that carries my family name,  and there's a good reason for that.  It was changed by deed poll,  and I was actually named after a pub (the truth!),  which probably explains a great deal!  Unless,  of course,  you consider a pub to be worthy!! Depends on the pub really... Show off just because none of us have pubs named after us. If you think changing you name to that of a pub is a tad strange you need to speak to a lawyer who will tell you that when it comes to name change reasons your local pub is actually quite tame... *Writes must try harder Mr Swan in the margin*

Pronouncing our Hs "Don't mean narthen",  every one in Norfolk does that.  We forget our Ts on occasions,  but never our Hs!  and Clarkson is wrong,  we stopped pointing at passing cars,  back in the 70s,,,,,,or possibly shortly afterwards! I pronouce ALL of my vowels and constanants! you may have stopped pointing but I bet your still sniffing new blood - actually can't say much about that as I know a few that do that as well... Darn it argument is loosing weight here!

As for Royal connections,  I was once described by a member of the Royal Family,  as "Quite good company".  "QUITE good?" I enquired,  and the laughter made my day.  Well what can I say? *Abriviates Must try harder to MTH in the margins... back to the pub then...

The only thing of which I can be certain about money,  is that I've never got enough of it,  and to that end,  I'm now going out to earn (or scheme)  a drop more!  My Bank Manager is the most irritating and pompous idiot that I have yet to meet.  He keeps lending me money,  I suppose,  in the vain hope that he'll one day get it back! My bank manager was lovely last time I looked - Imagine a weasel thats sort of stopped with a smile on his face... Still he is new so time will take its toll on his youthful ways! Still better than the old haridan we had before

Anyway,  it's all J-M's fault.  He's not here,  so we'll blame him! here here!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

best go read the rest of the thread now!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			One thinks, could one do a really good 'Jilly Cooper' type book about the British in America - trust me some are very naughty.

It's that getting up bit - never got used to it and never will - still, when the sun starts to just come up, the dew on the grass, the clean smell of the air, the cock crowing, and the quiet of the early morning -pure magic.
		
Click to expand...

Lets just not mention the watermelons then shall we? In retrospect it probably wasn't a good idea but at the time it served its purpose and got the job done. Just because men in uniform didn't aprichiate the irorny of the occasion doesn't mean to say it was that naughty now does it... no one was actually harmed, most throughly enjoyed the occasion and still smile about it now.

I love getting up and watching the world come to life! Even better if I am on the back of a horse or out with the dogs and not having to go into the office!

Poor JM where the Blue rinsers terrible? Did they have silocone where it really shouldn't be? I am sure you met some wonderful folks and being able to jump out and run away must have been handy! Still lets hope you have more "mountain" luck now your back in Blighty!


----------



## EAST KENT (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Lets just not mention the watermelons then shall we? In retrospect it probably wasn't a good idea but at the time it served its purpose and got the job done. Just because men in uniform didn't aprichiate the irorny of the occasion doesn't mean to say it was that naughty now does it... no one was actually harmed, most throughly enjoyed the occasion and still smile about it now.

I love getting up and watching the world come to life! Even better if I am on the back of a horse or out with the dogs and not having to go into the office!

Poor JM where the Blue rinsers terrible? Did they have silocone where it really shouldn't be? I am sure you met some wonderful folks and being able to jump out and run away must have been handy! Still lets hope you have more "mountain" luck now your back in Blighty!
		
Click to expand...

Water melons??Could you elaborate PD?? Oregon  is OK JM..did`nt see any of the blue rinse brigade there,lots of fishing for humongous salmon and "hunting" as they call it ..bagging game with a GUN for lordy`s sake!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 September 2010)

I think we can all take what JM says with a large pinch of salt-


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

East Kent - Absolutly not - I shall allow your imagination to run wild it probably would never be able to come up with the water melon senario anyway... My best friend will never ever let me forget it and she only has to say the words to make me fall down giggling like a school girl! Its amazing that her parents ever forgave me - lucky that I am a loveable rouge really! All these years and the sight of one still makes me want to misbehave... Like an uncontrolable urge.... I am sure you understand!

Rosie - be nice! I am sure you are a lovely person but sometimes you can be rather critical of folk. I understand that you may not get on with everyone but for the purposes of a quiet life please can you try?

JM - more stories of your adventures please! We haven't all been sat here squabbling for no reason you know!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 September 2010)

PD, JM and i have been communicating for a while-i am a lovely person,as you say.i dont suffer fools gladly and am a critical person, all in the genes!!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			PD, JM and i have been communicating for a while-i am a lovely person,as you say.i dont suffer fools gladly and am a critical person, all in the genes!!
		
Click to expand...

Now don't you go blaming your parents for being nice thats really out of sync with todays moralistic veiws you know! You will start a new movement and good folk of the country will become wary of walking down the street when they see teenagers in a line skirts and shirts with a broach at the collar. You have no idea of the revolution you could start with such comments! The terror you could be inflicting! The old folk in hoodies will be hiding away fearful to come out at night in case they are smiled at or blessed when they sneeze... The horror, the shame.... What ever next!

Poor JM - he really is going to be getting some stick isn't he. One little holiday and disaster! We shall have to set him a task to report back to us on. A deep undercover operation such as.... finding out what Alec's accountant friend said about the LACS annual report and accounts...


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			.... finding out what Alec's accountant friend said about the LACS annual report and accounts...
		
Click to expand...

Apparently,  it's being considered.  Professionals wont be rushed.  For them,  I suspect ASAP means much the same thing as Inshallah,  but lacks the degree of urgency.

I've been advised that just because it's in print,  doesn't mean that it's necessarily so!  I'm doing my best!  I have no doubt that there will be a detailed report.

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Now don't you go blaming your parents for being nice thats really out of sync with todays moralistic veiws you know! You will start a new movement and good folk of the country will become wary of walking down the street when they see teenagers in a line skirts and shirts with a broach at the collar. You have no idea of the revolution you could start with such comments! The terror you could be inflicting! The old folk in hoodies will be hiding away fearful to come out at night in case they are smiled at or blessed when they sneeze... The horror, the shame.... What ever next!

Poor JM - he really is going to be getting some stick isn't he. One little holiday and disaster! We shall have to set him a task to report back to us on. A deep undercover operation such as.... finding out what Alec's accountant friend said about the LACS annual report and accounts...
		
Click to expand...

haha-would liven things up a bit, i think JM can cope with any criticism, bless him.


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			haha-would liven things up a bit, i think JM can cope with any criticism, bless him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely! he is rather good at taking things on the chin isn't he... So where the devil is he?!?!

Keep on it Alec. Accountants never rush anything!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Pad loving the blue for Alec!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

*drops into the last page of this and decides it's like Mornington Crescent*

*yells* High Street Kensington!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			*yells* High Street Kensington!
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it - is it in Mongolia?


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Never heard of it - is it in Mongolia?
		
Click to expand...

No, You're thinking of East Ham.


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

South ken!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			No, You're thinking of East Ham.
		
Click to expand...

Well of course I know that some bacon comes from Kent! Stands to reason doesn't it! Doesn't solve the problem of the location does it!!!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Ok I apologise!!! 

It is coming up to Panto season so poor jokes will be throw abound apon unsuspecting (but also unsurprised) audiances!

Completely missed it - didn't I! Goes to show how badly my brain has been affected recently...

Buggar I can't think of any


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Who wants to play by the rules anyway



http://www.mornington-crescent-rule.fsnet.co.uk/mornington-crescent-rules.htm


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Cutty Sark 

There aren't any! Simsar!


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

Never forget that East Ham is but one stop short of Barking..... 

Yes, but Simsar ,was that via Loughborough Junction or not?


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Never forget that East Ham is but one stop short of Barking..... 

Yes, but Simsar ,was that via Loughborough Junction or not?
		
Click to expand...

I bet she went through Westminster


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			I bet she went through Westminster
		
Click to expand...

And charged her Oyster Card to expenses? Nice move S!


----------



## Paddydou (17 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			And charged her Oyster Card to expenses? Nice move S!
		
Click to expand...

It was so she could get to Southfields to catch up with the man on the horn.


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			It was so she could get to Southfields to catch up with the man on the horn.
		
Click to expand...

My word, but that does sound wonderfully dodgy!


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

WTF am I stoned now all of a sudden!


----------



## Mrs B (17 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			WTF am I stoned now all of a sudden!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know - are you?


----------



## Simsar (17 September 2010)

Lol ks


----------



## Mrs B (19 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			WTF am I stoned now all of a sudden!
		
Click to expand...

*politely waits 2 days for Simsar to re-join us on the planet and shouts:*

Seven Sisters! Beat that!


----------



## Simsar (19 September 2010)

Sorry OH bd went away.  I am being thick not stoned wouldn't touch a drop.  KS please explain to a thicket what your are talking about I haven't got a clue?  Enlighten me please.


----------



## Mrs B (19 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Sorry OH bd went away.  I am being thick not stoned wouldn't touch a drop.  KS please explain to a thicket what your are talking about I haven't got a clue?  Enlighten me please.
		
Click to expand...

And I hope you had a lovely weekend! Where did you go?

Anyhoo, please forgive my idiocy - it's a very silly game on R4 and you are very close with your answer!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mornington_Crescent_(game)


----------



## Simsar (20 September 2010)

Can't be arsed take your pick.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=XEWXTO7lD5m8jAeF1oD0BQ&ved=0CDgQ9QEwBg


----------



## Simsar (20 September 2010)

We went to a friends in Kent just over night just a none horsey weekend away.  My friend doesn't know anything about horses so didn't even talk about them, it was lovely!

Thanks for asking. x


----------



## Simsar (20 September 2010)

JM where are you?


----------



## Paddydou (20 September 2010)

Simsar said:



JM where are you?

Click to expand...

Well I have had a look down the back of the sofa, he wasn't there but I found some dog hairs and a 50p. Next I had a look in the filing cabinet and that was far too frightnening but he wasn't in there. 

He isn't hiding behind the pear tree nor under the hopper.

I took a sneak peak in the hedges, was shocked but no JM. The ditches were empty and the yard clean swept....

Its a bit like Wheres Wally isn't it?


----------



## Simsar (20 September 2010)

When we have our forum meet up (if some are brave enough) JM has to wear a red and black jumper!


----------



## Mrs B (20 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			When we have our forum meet up (if some are brave enough) JM has to wear a red and black jumper!
		
Click to expand...

 JM is Dennis the Menace?





(oops! My age was showing there)

PS Glad you had a nice non-horsey weekend, S. The OH would like one of those one day....


----------



## Judgemental (20 September 2010)

The old adage 'Revenge is best eaten cold', been allowing 22 years to go cold.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (20 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			The old adage 'Revenge is best eaten cold', been allowing 22 years to go cold.
		
Click to expand...

wher you bin?


----------



## Judgemental (20 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			wher you bin?
		
Click to expand...

Oh plotting, just plotting. 

That chap Otis Ferry, has some really old fashioned courage about him.

To bowl into the House of Commons as he did with his co-protestors takes as they say, bottle.

He and the others were lucky they did not get shot, certainly in the States that would happened.

I hope one day, I have the honour of meeting him.

In the mean time it's down to business, back to the grindstone.

Ok chaps and chapesses what are the scum planning and have they been bothersome so far as any early morning hunting is concerned?


----------



## Judgemental (20 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			When we have our forum meet up (if some are brave enough) JM has to wear a red and black jumper!
		
Click to expand...

Why red and black, why can't I come on a chestnut or bay - prefer bays.

I say, a Forum Meet - now that would be entertaining.


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Why red and black, why can't I come on a chestnut or bay - prefer bays.

I say, a Forum Meet - now that would be entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

Well Wally the charicter in Wheres Wally books wears a red and black striped jumper. You then have to try and find him in the pictures in the books. 

I think they made a cartoon about him as well and they send him all over the world and do things like jungle scenes and market town scenes and all sorts. 

So we could shove you in the pub with a red and black striped jumper then the rest of us could have a game to try and find you first!

Otis Ferry does have good old fashioned balls doesn't he. The monkey in me would have loved to have broken in and done what he did. I am rather jealous of Simsar getting handcuffed to a fence as well. Its probably the only time my father would be proud of me for being arrested! Must misbehave more often. 

Oh and Simsar next time you plan these things give me a ring (I have a key that may be of use!). Ask no questions and I will tell no lies! You are my hero though!


----------



## Judgemental (21 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Well Wally the charicter in Wheres Wally books wears a red and black striped jumper. You then have to try and find him in the pictures in the books. 

I think they made a cartoon about him as well and they send him all over the world and do things like jungle scenes and market town scenes and all sorts. 

So we could shove you in the pub with a red and black striped jumper then the rest of us could have a game to try and find you first!
		
Click to expand...

LOL

_I am rather jealous of Simsar getting handcuffed to a fence as well. _


Simsar - handcuffed, excuse me but may I say, how jolly exciting - is this part of her professional routine - handcuffed - a hunting lady handcuffed!
She can PM me anytime.


----------



## Judgemental (21 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			LOL

_I am rather jealous of Simsar getting handcuffed to a fence as well. _


Simsar - handcuffed, excuse me but may I say, how jolly exciting - is this part of her professional routine - handcuffed - a hunting lady handcuffed!
She can PM me anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Paddy and there is no need for you to sit there smugly wanting to be handcuffed too - to whom or what and how many I wonder?

Is there no end to this ...... inuendo or shall I say indulgences - horses - whips etc - symptomatic of how things can easily degenerate into a steamy cauldron of of of ... one is too polite to describe these things.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Paddy and there is no need for you to sit there smugly wanting to be handcuffed too - to whom or what and how many I wonder?

Is there no end to this ...... inuendo or shall I say indulgences - horses - whips etc - symptomatic of how things can easily degenerate into a steamy cauldron of of of ... one is too polite to describe these things.
		
Click to expand...

have you not just contradicted yourself JM? can you get back to the subject of hunting or has your jolly to the States fogged your view?


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Paddy liked the stripe!  very well thought out. x

Handcuffed that is only the beginning.  The day Otis, and Tomlinson got into parliament was the day I was rioting outside think I made front cover daily loo roll got some ace photo's but never seen them. I wasn't even a few deep I was right at the barriers, got smacked by a knobbly metal truncheon!  Oh that's not even half of it.

Ladies will remember families for fun? Even got the t-shirt!!!!


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

OMG! Wally is red and white, not red and black.  JM link is just for you. x

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour...TF-8&rlz=1T4SUNA_enGB249GB249&q=where's+wally


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



 JM is Dennis the Menace?





(oops! My age was showing there)

PS Glad you had a nice non-horsey weekend, S. The OH would like one of those one day....
		
Click to expand...

How funny, but just looked him up and he is red and white, not made a huge error!!!


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Oh plotting, just plotting. 

That chap Otis Ferry, has some really old fashioned courage about him.

To bowl into the House of Commons as he did with his co-protestors takes as they say, bottle.  I would have done the same so would Pad.

He and the others were lucky they did not get shot, certainly in the States that would happened.  Does everything have US*******A in it now you have just come back?
I hope one day, I have the honour of meeting him.

In the mean time it's down to business, back to the grindstone.

Ok chaps and chapesses what are the scum planning and have they been bothersome so far as any early morning hunting is concerned?
		
Click to expand...

Never seem scum get up early enough for AH interference.


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			have you not just contradicted yourself JM? can you get back to the subject of hunting or has your jolly to the States fogged your view?
		
Click to expand...

Rosie the USA will do that to you. The water melon nearly had me in cuffs were it not for the rugby players (yes proper good ol' british rugby players in the USA). 

The point I was making was that actually I have the keys. Being a smartie pants I am prepared. One can't continue to have fun if ones arm is locked to a lump of pointy steel... unless of course, in certain circumstances...

I think that you are just so glad to be back and smelling that good ol' leather saddle of yours JM that your senses have gone into over load.


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			LOL

_I am rather jealous of Simsar getting handcuffed to a fence as well. _


Simsar - handcuffed, excuse me but may I say, how jolly exciting - is this part of her professional routine - handcuffed - a hunting lady handcuffed!
She can PM me anytime.
		
Click to expand...

Have Pm'd you!!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			Have Pm'd you!!!!!

Click to expand...

Tart. 

Alec will be getting jealous now and calling you a harlot peasant instead of just a peasant... He may even go as far as... drum roll... strumpet! 

I am going to go twiddle with my keys... let me know if you need assistance!

As for whom I have been cuffed to I think the subject of hunting would be a far better use of time to save my blushes!


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

OH DOU Tell us sorry often go off on tangents sorry, tell us all.  I prefere Slut thanks. x


----------



## Paddydou (21 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			OH DOU Tell us sorry often go off on tangents sorry, tell us all.  I prefere Slut thanks. x
		
Click to expand...

There are some things that really shouldn't be discussed in public! 

I can't help it if I am sometimes misunderstood now can I!?!?!?!

Perhaps one day in a quiet corner I will put your mind to rest. Mind you by that point any stories I have will be completely dull compared to the ones your imaginations are whipping up right now!

JM still hasn't reappeared properly. I am sitting on tenter hooks awaiting his next scheme!


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

He is probably trying to get arrested to keep up with us huntresses!

WHERES WALLY?  OH IN A PRISION CELL


----------



## Mrs B (21 September 2010)

*darkly*

I think he's George Michael in disguise. Hence the er.... enforced absence. And I don't even want to THINK about the connection between handcuffs and his random access to wifi...


----------



## Simsar (21 September 2010)

Of course Jorge Micheal is JM!


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Still no JM and Simsar has now dissappeared! You can tell its the season can't you!


----------



## Mrs B (23 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Still no JM and Simsar has now dissappeared! You can tell its the season can't you!
		
Click to expand...

There's a season for handcuffs?


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

LMAO hello girls.  We didn't go together I can tell you that much.


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			LMAO hello girls.  We didn't go together I can tell you that much.
		
Click to expand...

No need to make any comment between yourself and KS I have tears running! 

You have to love the endless posibilities of the random thought!

I note that you haven't come back together Simsar... Clearly not a Mr and Mrs Jones occasion unless the cuffs really did come in handy! 

Poor JM!


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

LOL!  I saw Pippa Funnell this morning looking fresh faced for WEG, she rode through on the bridle path this morning on a very nice chestnut.


----------



## Mrs B (23 September 2010)

Ha! Pads? Note how fast she changed the topic of conversation there???



Now. Where did I leave my wooden spoon......


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

No need for all that rubbish I'm 43 with a 29 yr old gorgeous man I don't need any of that malarky!


----------



## Paddydou (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			No need for all that rubbish I'm 43 with a 29 yr old gorgeous man I don't need any more of that malarky!
		
Click to expand...

Little addition there to correct your grammer! In green as you are poorly

yes I did notice KS 

But PF does always look fab doesn't she! How does she do it!?!?!

Spoons...

Simsar does your 29 yr old lover have an older brother? I could use a toy boy myself!!!


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

LMAO again!  Yes but he is married so as we are not taking routes then we shall not go down that one!  How was that for grandma.  I don't know how to spell never went to school, always hunting!


----------



## Mrs B (23 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			No need for all that rubbish I'm 43 with a 29 yr old gorgeous man I don't need any of that malarky!
		
Click to expand...

I used to be 43! I'm back down to 37 now. I decided to go backwards when I reached 40...

In which case, your toyboy is actually 51


----------



## Simsar (23 September 2010)

He will be in in a mo I'll tell him! LOL


----------



## Paddydou (24 September 2010)

He he he! 

Today girls I am going to be 23. For some reason I liked being 23, my bottom had yet to blossom and I was chirpy an' all that. Yep! Today I am 23. 

I think we should start docking puppies tails again as there does seem to be a distinct shortage of men. Well not men per se but half decent ones that I don't mind being around! Clearly the changes have caused a shortage as I have seen greater numbers of slugs and snails around as well... Blame East Kent, she came up with the idea and I just happen to agree.

Typical woman never happy am I!


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			He he he! 

Today girls I am going to be 23. For some reason I liked being 23, my bottom had yet to blossom and I was chirpy an' all that. Yep! Today I am 23. 

I think we should start docking puppies tails again as there does seem to be a distinct shortage of men. Well not men per se but half decent ones that I don't mind being around! Clearly the changes have caused a shortage as I have seen greater numbers of slugs and snails around as well... Blame East Kent, she came up with the idea and I just happen to agree.

Typical woman never happy am I!
		
Click to expand...

*furrows brow*
....23....... Hmm.... Nope! Give up! Don't remember that at all....
Actually, I quite liked 28...

Remember, it is your right, nay! your duty as a woman to never be happy. It's in the small print and as we all know, blokes don't read manuals or small print...


----------



## Paddydou (24 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			*furrows brow*
....23....... Hmm.... Nope! Give up! Don't remember that at all....
Actually, I quite liked 28...

Remember, it is your right, nay! your duty as a woman to never be happy. It's in the small print and as we all know, blokes don't read manuals or small print...

Click to expand...

Yeah 28 was ok not as good as 23... 

I shall make a note that it is my duty never to be happy...

Have you remebered that it is your duty to always be right???? Mustn't forget that one! 

Is JM EVER going to turn up again? Its all that talk of cuffs its given the poor chap a funny turn! This is like waiting for God...


----------



## Simsar (24 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Yeah 28 was ok not as good as 23... 

I shall make a note that it is my duty never to be happy...

Have you remebered that it is your duty to always be right???? Mustn't forget that one! 

Is JM EVER going to turn up again? Its all that talk of cuffs its given the poor chap a funny turn! This is like waiting for God...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  why did you have to say that that will make his head swell, OH JM i know you are out there come and speak to the girls.

Click to expand...

That should do it!


----------



## Simsar (24 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			He he he! 

Today girls I am going to be 23. For some reason I liked being 23, my bottom had yet to blossom and I was chirpy an' all that. Yep! Today I am 23. 

I think we should start docking puppies tails again as there does seem to be a distinct shortage of men. Well not men per se but half decent ones that I don't mind being around! Clearly the changes have caused a shortage as I have seen greater numbers of slugs and snails around as well... Blame East Kent, she came up with the idea and I just happen to agree.

Typical woman never happy am I!
		
Click to expand...

I would like to be 23/24 too.


----------



## EAST KENT (24 September 2010)

JM however has run screaming for the hills


Hugely over-run with slugs and snails as well,desparately in need of puppy dog`s tails to start up a production line.


----------



## Judgemental (24 September 2010)

Those who believe they have winded charlie, should always be aware that the shrub St John's wort has the scent of a fox when trampled upon.


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Those who believe they have winded charlie, should always be aware that the shrub St John's wort has the scent of a fox when trampled upon.
		
Click to expand...

I have NO idea what you're on, but may I have some too, please?


----------



## Judgemental (24 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			I have NO idea what you're on, but may I have some too, please? 

Click to expand...

It's quite a common mistake, the flowers and plant of St John's wort - Hypericum Perforatum, and is also known as Tipton's Weed, Chase-devil, or Klamath weed. 

It is generally used by herbalists for the treatment of depression.

However those out for a hack, will often wind what they think is a charlie about, especially in the summer months it is probably St John's wort which has an awful stink just like a charlie.

Perhaps I should clarify that it is the plant that stinks when trampled upon, perish the thought that one should trample on a charlie!


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

So, pray, how do they take the smell of charlie out of St J's Wort tablets or tea enough to enable one to swallow?


----------



## Judgemental (24 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			So, pray, how do they take the smell of charlie out of St J's Wort tablets or tea enough to enable one to swallow?
		
Click to expand...

Have no idea.

A small vignette of completely useless information (depending upon the circumstances) adds an 'air' of relevance?


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Have no idea.
		
Click to expand...

Good Lord! That must be a first!


----------



## Judgemental (24 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Good Lord! That must be a first! 

Click to expand...

Very appropriate - you are too kind


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Very appropriate - you are too kind
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - I was referring to the original version...


----------



## Paddydou (27 September 2010)

Isn't St Johns Wort the one that can be used as a halucinagenic? Taken in vast enough quantities it can addle your brain can't it?

Or is it the one that ruins your liver?


----------



## EAST KENT (27 September 2010)

It`s the one that buggars up the effects of Prozac,and also I believe the effects of the birth control pill.All in all ,then a BAD THING.


----------



## Simsar (28 September 2010)

Oh my dear stonehead friends............ bump!


----------



## Simsar (28 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Isn't St Johns Wort the one that can be used as a halucinagenic? Taken in vast enough quantities it can addle your brain can't it?

Or is it the one that ruins your liver?
		
Click to expand...

Absolulty wet myself!!!!!!!!!!!  How very funny I just love the humour.  You should have been on stage oh sorry not room with JM on their, it left 20 mins ago. Sarah 

PS I'm back.


----------



## Simsar (1 October 2010)

OK where is everybody??


----------



## Alec Swan (1 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			OK where is everybody?? 

Click to expand...

Here,  and reporting for duty,  or abuse;  don't care which,  I'm easily pleased!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (1 October 2010)

Bless you Alec where are your class mates??


----------



## Mrs B (1 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			OK where is everybody?? 

Click to expand...

I'm here Miss! Please, Miss!

I have now dried out (again!) and am considering taking up snooker instead. It's warm, dry and you only need a bit of wood and some balls and Bob's your Auntie...

Oi! Stop sniggering at the back Swan Minor!


----------



## Paddydou (5 October 2010)

Sorry I am late Miss I had to do this pesky thing called work for a bit which made me miss the bus then I got on the number 23 thinking it was the right one only to discover that what I had been looking at was a lorrys number plate and not the local that turns up at 2:38 due to excessive smoking of St Johns Wort, Banana skins and mushrooms that I was told were perfectly edible and not at all worrysome in the least. Oh and the dog has eaten my home work. Terribly sorry Miss. Dunno where East Kent has gone but last saw her nipping behind the bike sheds with a devilish grin and a pack of cards... I saw an ace drop out of her sleve so she may be in a rather precarious position right now, lets hope it was match sticks or spare buttons on the tables eh! No really the dog did eat my home work...

Here is your red pen... Do I have to wear the dunces hat as well???

P.S. Good to have you back - you have been missed!

P.P.S. Can I beat Alec now? He does love it so...

P.P.P.S. Kate I have just two little words for you... Park Road


----------



## Simsar (5 October 2010)

Not impressed Dou, the post is empty!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 October 2010)

thread being where is JM, I have new thoughts on that one- hoho!!


----------



## Mrs B (7 October 2010)

P.P.P.S. Kate I have just two little words for you... Park Road[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Ha! I laugh in the face of your Park Road and give you......   


Kilburn. Beat that!

PS I ate your homework, so don't blame the dog

Click to expand...


----------



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

Katie S, how are ya. x


----------



## Mrs B (7 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Katie S, how are ya. x
		
Click to expand...

 Simsar! Hello! I'm fine now, thanks, but SOMEBODY gave me a stinky cold..... It wasn't you, was it? You know that feeling when your head doesn't feel like it belongs to you? One of those

*wipes nose on Simsar's sleeve*

Ooops! Sorry...

And did your blood tests come back ok?


----------



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

Swamp fever!  Oh no I'm so sorry.  You are much better than me at keeping quiet all I done was moan as you know.  How do you feel now on the mend??  Love and Hugs and all that *******s!


----------



## Simsar (7 October 2010)

JM am missing you like mad now please say something, or even a blank message oh **** you can't do that on here!  Something please.


----------



## Mrs B (7 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Swamp fever!  Oh no I'm so sorry.  You are much better than me at keeping quiet all I done was moan as you know.  How do you feel now on the mend??  Love and Hugs and all that *******s!
		
Click to expand...

*gloomily* No. The bloods came back and it's strangles with Foot In Mouth complications.....

Ha! Back to JM again then!


----------



## Paddydou (8 October 2010)

Well JM is a funny beggar really. For all his faults when not there and scheming in public it does cause a rather great void in ones life. 

KS - between us we shall start a revolution! but personally I am now gunning for Pascack Valley. Beat that if you can eh!!!

he may be seeing if this thread can get any bigger than his People in hunting need to be nicer one. That would really get the old boy smiling having a thread dedicated to hi swhereabouts being the biggest in the Hunting Forum!

JM Sets new Records reports Horse and Hound! Of course there would have to be a rather flattering picture in which he wears his Dennis the Menace jumper while trying to be Wheres Walley in the pub!

Poor Alec. We really should beat him up a little so he doesn't feel left out. Glad to see you Rosie, hope East Kent hasn't given up the will to live yet and will visit us again soon!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 October 2010)

thanks Paddydou, ive been on a banning holiday, serve me right i suppose. where IS the old bugger??


----------



## Paddydou (8 October 2010)

Whats a banning holiday?

Is it like skiing?

Are you banning the balaclavas?

Not back til Monday so have a good weekend all!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Whats a banning holiday?

Is it like skiing?

Are you banning the balaclavas?

Not back til Monday so have a good weekend all!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!I wish, have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			LOL!I wish, have a good weekend!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bet you enjoyed it though. How long were you away for this time? 

Good to have you back.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Bet you enjoyed it though. How long were you away for this time? 

Good to have you back.
		
Click to expand...

2 weeks and have gained 24 points, so am pushing my luck! Trouble is, this forum is addictive-


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

Well lets hope you loose your points after a while like driving licences. Good behaviour for a few months and they get cleared!

It is addictive. I don't know about you but I go looking to see what certain (ie fun) people are saying and talking about now. I waste far too much time here. 

Will have to teach you karma and the advantages of meditation and budhist theories... Then you may still be around to see the second coming (JM's return!).


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Well lets hope you loose your points after a while like driving licences. Good behaviour for a few months and they get cleared!

It is addictive. I don't know about you but I go looking to see what certain (ie fun) people are saying and talking about now. I waste far too much time here. 

Will have to teach you karma and the advantages of meditation and budhist theories... Then you may still be around to see the second coming (JM's return!).
		
Click to expand...

oh, good lord, so JM is from on high, or on a high? i cant see me going months on good behaviour, so wot is this karma you speak about, doesnt sound "me" at all!!


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

Well wot yas do is ya cross your legs sit on a bloody cold lump of grass get piles while saying ohnmmmm for as long as you can. Then you fall in love with birds bees and all of nature breathe in an' out and be content w'owt. Oh no hang on I think you have to be happy with a bowl of rice. I remember that being in there somewhere. 

Instead of saying ******* off you dozey twassock you say may peace and joy be in your life, even if you want to bitch slap the idiot and for him to die by the rack. 

Its called your inner sanctum - no I said sanctum not rectum!

Peace, calm  love thy neighbour an' all that.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Well wot yas do is ya cross your legs sit on a bloody cold lump of grass get piles while saying ohnmmmm for as long as you can. Then you fall in love with birds bees and all of nature breathe in an' out and be content w'owt. Oh no hang on I think you have to be happy with a bowl of rice. I remember that being in there somewhere. 

Instead of saying ******* off you dozey twassock you say may peace and joy be in your life, even if you want to bitch slap the idiot and for him to die by the rack. 

Its called your inner sanctum - no I said sanctum not rectum!

Peace, calm  love thy neighbour an' all that.
		
Click to expand...

effing hell, i'll be ready for a padded cell, my rectum is sore anyway, so cant do that inner thing. Bowl of rice could be handy, good way to lose weight. i know about the birdies and bees- tried that many times. any other recommendations?


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

Your doing well Rosie very well.

Now the next step is to accept and embrace your responsibilities and cause no harm to others. This can be quite tough.

Imagine your trundling down the lanes in your beet up landy and some city pillock comes hareing round the corner and you have to veer off the road and into the hedge. Now instead of reversing up and then chasing him down with your loaded 12 bore hanging out of the window taking pot shots what you do is. Take a deep breath, accept that your actions lead to your landy being in the hedge, after all you did swerve to avoid him. Then you smile sweetly ask if he is alright and if he is in need of assistance. Explain that it would be good for his blood pressure and also for his karma if he were to enjoy the scenery surrounding him and slow down a little. get back in and trundle on your way and get on with what you were doing while thinking happy, calm and nurturing thoughts....

Of course the alternative is to take a deep breath and reverse into his car pushing him off the cliff but as long as you say make you find peace in your heart you miserable *insert any foul agressive swear word you find apropriate here* while he falls I am sure that would be equaly acceptable!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddy,the second part is me, shove the b-----d off the road,get me 12 bore and pepper his tyres, if hes any left. i've decided, i dont do karma, boddists or any other rilijus thing.Actually a rifle would be better- more impact.wot say you, am i still doing well as a rosie?


----------



## Paddydou (11 October 2010)

te he he!

You clearly haven't sat long enough on the damp grass to get piles yet! 

Just be yourself Rosie. I have found if you try to be anyone else you always end up failing anyway and besides what would we all do with out you eh? There would be no one on any high horses life would be terribly dull now wouldn't it!

Now back to this siting on the damp grass - did you try crossing your legs? Thats supposed to help -


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

Paddydou said:



			te he he!

You clearly haven't sat long enough on the damp grass to get piles yet! 

Just be yourself Rosie. I have found if you try to be anyone else you always end up failing anyway and besides what would we all do with out you eh? There would be no one on any high horses life would be terribly dull now wouldn't it!

piles of wot- poo? i coulnt be anyone else at my time of life, i became a pensioner yesterday and dont like it.is sitting on damp grass the same as drinking out of wet glasses, thats fun- got a bottle of champers in the fridge!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:





Paddydou said:



			te he he!

You clearly haven't sat long enough on the damp grass to get piles yet! 

Just be yourself Rosie. I have found if you try to be anyone else you always end up failing anyway and besides what would we all do with out you eh? There would be no one on any high horses life would be terribly dull now wouldn't it!

piles of wot- poo? i coulnt be anyone else at my time of life, i became a pensioner yesterday and dont like it.is sitting on damp grass the same as drinking out of wet glasses, thats fun- got a bottle of champers in the fridge!
		
Click to expand...

cant cross my legs either, is that detrimental to my health?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Paddydou (12 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:





rosiefronfelen said:



			cant cross my legs either, is that detrimental to my health?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have weak Pelvic floors - then is more detrimental to your modesty if you get caught short!

Just try the ohnmmmmm bit to start with see if you feel calm, relaxed, happy and at peace with the world... if not I shall blame it on the sheep.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 October 2010)

why the sheep,my floors are good, creak a bit!!


----------



## Simsar (12 October 2010)

JM I see you logged on at 9.15 last night so why are you not talking to us??


----------



## EAST KENT (12 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			JM I see you logged on at 9.15 last night so why are you not talking to us??
		
Click to expand...

Sly old fox..me winds trouble....wind`im wind`im


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 October 2010)

i think he has an alter ego.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 October 2010)

That sounds bloody painful..not catching is it?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 October 2010)

could be-beware!


----------



## Simsar (13 October 2010)

JM again 9.13 is that now a meeting time whoever is on at 9.15 will get you to talk?  Stop sodding about and talk please.  This is the last time I am going to ask, no more.


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

I am utterly convinced that he is coming on to check this thread and see how we are doing! I really think he wants to break a record with it. 

At least if he has logged on we know the dicky ticker hasn't given up the ghost!

Perhaps his wife has banned him from consorting with us as his fan club got too big and restless?

Perhaps one of the blur rinsers from US of A has coe to visit and he is a little distracted at the moment?

Perhaps he is stuck in room 101 and needs Dr Who to rescue him?

Simsar - you are a stalker! xxxx Sorry JM those are for Simsar.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i think he has an alter ego.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps his ego has been altered,  as in changed,  rather than placed on a dais!

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Perhaps his ego has been altered,  as in changed,  rather than placed on a dais!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn't put him on a dais, but does he have other ids-and where IS he, AND what is he up to, or is it just my mind running riot?


----------



## TheJM (13 October 2010)

Behold the (almost) second coming!

It is I, his alter ego, fanclub you may grovel and swoon at leisure.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 October 2010)

TheJM said:



			Behold the (almost) second coming!

It is I, his alter ego, fanclub you may grovel and swoon at leisure.
		
Click to expand...

nonsense, dont flatter yourself- i believe you are a troll.


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

TheJM said:



			Behold the (almost) second coming!

It is I, his alter ego, fanclub you may grovel and swoon at leisure.
		
Click to expand...

Nope sorry JM would never allow himself to have a screen name that didn't have the dots in the right place.


----------



## Paddydou (13 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			nonsense, dont flatter yourself- i believe you are a troll.
		
Click to expand...

Or Alec taking the tiddle!


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2010)

Trolls should stay where they belong ..under bridges,bloody wet down `ere tonight.


----------



## TheJM (14 October 2010)

Trolly trolly trolly troll
Billy Goats Gruff and East Kents for tea
Trolly trolly trolly troll

Sorry it was all too tempting with JMs prolonged absence, I shall polietly withdraw and return in my true form wahahahah


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

TheJM said:



			Trolly trolly trolly troll
Billy Goats Gruff and East Kents for tea
Trolly trolly trolly troll

Sorry it was all too tempting with JMs prolonged absence, I shall polietly withdraw and return in my true form wahahahah 

Click to expand...

dont bother,JM is an enigma-he just shines his own light for attention.


----------



## Judgemental (14 October 2010)

The quality of much of what appears in such threads recently, is clearly juvenile and does little to enhance the image of hunting. Indeed some of the threads are clearly self indulgent by those who seem to have a vain glorious of their own handle.

Furthermore the quantity of irrelevance to hunting, leads one to believe that the posters have little else with which to amuse themsleves.

Therefore anything one might say or provide an opinion upon, relevant to hunting is in effect 'casting pearls before swine'.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			The quality of much of what appears in such threads recently, is clearly juvenile and does little to enhance the image of hunting. Indeed some of the threads are clearly self indulgent by those who seem to have a vain glorious of their own handle.

Furthermore the quantity of irrelevance to hunting, leads one to believe that the posters have little else with which to amuse themsleves.

Therefore anything one might say or provide an opinion upon, relevant to hunting is in effect 'casting pearls before swine'.
		
Click to expand...

oh whatever, you silly old goat, can you not write in modern english for once instead of always trying to prove yourself?


----------



## Simsar (14 October 2010)

What a ******!


----------



## Judgemental (14 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh whatever, you silly old goat, can you not write in modern english for once instead of always trying to prove yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Your comment is both abusive and defamatory. 

I shall be drawing it to the attention of The Fat Controller


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

thank you very much!


----------



## Judgemental (14 October 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			thank you very much!
		
Click to expand...

You are very welcome


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			The quality of much of what appears in such threads recently, is clearly juvenile and does little to enhance the image of hunting. Indeed some of the threads are clearly self indulgent by those who seem to have a vain glorious of their own handle.

Furthermore the quantity of irrelevance to hunting, leads one to believe that the posters have little else with which to amuse themsleves.

Therefore anything one might say or provide an opinion upon, relevant to hunting is in effect 'casting pearls before swine'.
		
Click to expand...

I'm wondering if someone has rather over imbibed. 

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm wondering if someone has rather over imbibed. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

certainly lost its sense of humour.


----------



## Judgemental (15 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm wondering if someone has rather over imbibed. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose in some circles that is the answer for everything where there is a perceived rebuke.

Not in this 'circle'.

How about some meaningful discussion concerning hunting matters and less of what is fundamentally very juvenile.

For example, the other day one remarked about the similarity between the odour of St John's Wort and that of a fox. 

The general tenor of the responses were pathetic and irrelevant, not a single comment concerning the chemistry or properties of the plant etc. 

Let's have some maturity on this board and meaningful serious discussion.


----------



## Simsar (15 October 2010)

Oh I cannot ignore any longer sorry gang.

Jm just because you recieved a knock back do not take it out on others, I don't care if we cannot spell or put the bloody full stops in the right place, you my dear man are a waste of time and we, us, our little gang shall leave you to answer all the questions and comment on all posts.  I don't care who you are or how dangerous your are to know when the attention was on you you liked it now we are bored with you you don't like it, so stop being a brat and get a life, pref in USA! Sad little man.


----------



## Paddydou (15 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Your comment is both abusive and defamatory. 

I shall be drawing it to the attention of The Fat Controller
		
Click to expand...

JM I joined this forum during a thread you started about people who hunt needing to be more friendly. Ironic that you can insult all those who have been welcoming, friendly and supportive to myself and many others in such a way then run to the Fat Controller the moment one of them says what many of us were thinking. Childish. Let me know which play ground you are in so I can avoid it. Take it on the chin and act the grown up.

As for the banter on St Johns Wort and foxes smelling the same I note that you didn't have much to say on the subject either. At least we were welcoming even if we didn't have much advice to be able to offer on the potential uses of such a finding nor ways to avoid the possible disruption it could possibly cause. 

I have had a very tough couple of weeks recently. The people I have got to know through this very forum have been a marval, so supportive, generous with their time and helped me keep my chin up and keep going. That you see fit to abuse such good nature with your horrible comments makes a mockery. These people do not know me very well and didn't have to take the time to do what they did but they did. I very much doubt that I woudl have recieved such kindness from anywhere but within the hunting faternities and if you consider that to be a black mark against hunting then shame on you. 

I really have better things to do with my time and better people to worry about. But please do not take it upon yourself to insult those who have been exceptionally kind to others I find it insulting and rude. Say what you want about me but please do not insult those who have shown their amazing sense of generosity and great spirit.


----------



## Simsar (15 October 2010)

Well put Dou. x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 October 2010)

someone has returned with a massive monkey on his back- i think its a damn cheek to be away from here for so long and then come back talking aboutfolk being juvenile and childish- we support hunting but we are also human, are we to take everything so seriously and not allowed a bit of fun?I have made some good friends on here and in these harsh times we need to be supportive of each other.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Let's have some maturity on this board and meaningful serious discussion.
		
Click to expand...

....by all means.

In the event that there is little constructive discussion to be had,  then we all, so often, settle for inane drivel.  Is that such a bad thing?  Juvenile behaviour,  is perhaps,  how those who are burdened with their own troubles,  let off steam.  It doesn't trouble me,  in the slightest,  and perhaps it shouldn't you,  either.

Excluding myself from this,  I can assure you that there is a level of intellect,  within this forum,  which will be sufficient to keep everyone entertained,  including Uriah Heap.  Poltroon, or otherwise!

Ignore those threads which you see as being pointless,  and contribute to those which aren't.  Lighten up,  a touch,  JM.  If I can do it,  then so can anyone!  

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			....by all means.

In the event that there is little constructive discussion to be had,  then we all, so often, settle for inane drivel.  Is that such a bad thing?  Juvenile behaviour,  is perhaps,  how those who are burdened with their own troubles,  let off steam.  It doesn't trouble me,  in the slightest,  and perhaps it shouldn't you,  either.

Excluding myself from this,  I can assure you that there is a level of intellect,  within this forum,  which will be sufficient to keep everyone entertained,  including Uriah Heap.  Poltroon, or otherwise!

Ignore those threads which you see as being pointless,  and contribute to those which aren't.  Lighten up,  a touch,  JM.  If I can do it,  then so can anyone!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Pomposity personified eh?


----------



## EAST KENT (15 October 2010)

Sorry folks..I got the wrong quote..I meant the comment for JM ,after all ,Alec ,of late HAS loosened up


----------



## EAST KENT (15 October 2010)

Judgemental said:



			The quality of much of what appears in such threads recently, is clearly juvenile and does little to enhance the image of hunting. Indeed some of the threads are clearly self indulgent by those who seem to have a vain glorious of their own handle.

Furthermore the quantity of irrelevance to hunting, leads one to believe that the posters have little else with which to amuse themsleves.

Therefore anything one might say or provide an opinion upon, relevant to hunting is in effect 'casting pearls before swine'.
		
Click to expand...

POMPOSITY PERSONIFIED


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Sorry folks..I got the wrong quote..I meant the comment for JM ,after all ,Alec ,of late HAS loosened up

Click to expand...

E_K,  the laxative effects of this forum,  seem to have reached even me!!

Back to St. John's Wort,  or what ever plant it is that smells of a fox,  a good few years ago,  when young hounds were being entered,  and scenting conditions were dire,  a frustrated and fuming Master,  was sat at a covert side,  when a young,  and well intentioned follower said that he could smell a fox.

"Really?" replied the master "come to the kennels tomorrow,  and I'll put you to my best bitch"!

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (15 October 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			E_K,  the laxative effects of this forum,  seem to have reached even me!!

Back to St. John's Wort,  or what ever plant it is that smells of a fox,  a good few years ago,  when young hounds were being entered,  and scenting conditions were dire,  a frustrated and fuming Master,  was sat at a covert side,  when a young,  and well intentioned follower said that he could smell a fox.

"Really?" replied the master "come to the kennels tomorrow,  and I'll put you to my best bitch"!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

*LOL*


----------



## x1xpixiex1x (22 October 2010)

Intheknow this is a hunting post and nothing more is to be said about the situation it will be dealt with legally and without bitchiness on the internet.

Now unless you are to talk about hunting i suggest you don't not post on this thread anything about me or situation on here again


----------



## Forum Admin Team (22 October 2010)

x1xpixiex1x said:



			... *nothing more is to be said about the situation*...
		
Click to expand...

^^^​
Any further attempts to resurrect this topic may be met with sanctions against the accounts of all contributors. No excuses.


----------

